# J2ME und Collections?



## dieta (22. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab' hier mal eine Frage, zu der ich im Forum oder bei Google nichts finden konnte:
Kann man in der J2ME irgendwie Collections, speziell TreeSets benutzen?
Ich möchte nämlich ein Programm schreiben, das schnell für ein Handy doch schon "große" Datenmengen durchsuchen muss.

danke

dieta


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Aug 2007)

nein dies gibt es nicht, bist du dir auch sicher, dass die Applikation für ein Handy geeignet ist?
Der Ram der Handys beträgt nur wenige kb, da bezweifle ich, dass große Datenmengen reinpassen


----------



## dieta (22. Aug 2007)

Hmm... das Ganze soll eine Liste mit denke ich mal nicht mehr als ein paar tausend Einträgen durchsuchen... alle nur ein paar byte groß.
Alternativ müsste ich den Teil auf einen Server auslagern, was ich eben erst mal wegen der hohen Kosten für die Internetverbindung bei Handys vermeiden wollte.


----------



## The_S (23. Aug 2007)

Die einzige Collection in J2ME ist der Vector. Der ist aber nicht gerade performant. Würde dir empfehlen das Ganze mit ausreichend dimensionierten Arrays zu realisieren und ggf. über System das Array "vergrößern".


----------



## masta // thomas (23. Aug 2007)

Und wie ist's mit ner selbstgeschriebenen, doppelt verketteten Liste? Auch zu "groß" für ME?


----------



## C++ Pr0gg0r (23. Aug 2007)

Es kommt immer auf das Geraet an. Man hole sich die Specifikationen der jeweiligen Geraete und lese dort nach, ueber wieviel Speicher sie verfuegen.


----------

